# Lacquer peel



## KevinOS (Feb 9, 2012)

I have lacqeur peel on my rear quarter panel of my black audi a3 and i went to get it fixed and i was told that i need to paint the whole side of the car, is this true or just to get extra money?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

KevinOS said:


> I have lacqeur peel on my rear quarter panel of my black audi a3 and i went to get it fixed and i was told that i need to paint the whole side of the car, is this true or just to get extra money?


sounds a bit suspicious to me, if it's only the quarter panel why would you want to paint the whole side.

My advice would be to get a second estimate from a different bodyshop.

If you could put some pics of it up I'll be able to tell you better, as I'm just going by what your saying without seeing the actual damage :thumb:


----------



## KevinOS (Feb 9, 2012)

Ya im on my phone now so i will try and get pictures up over the next few days


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You need to spray a very large area to get the shade to blend fully.
Could try wetssanding to try and stop it feeling more???

If lacquer is peeling sounds it could well have had work done before without proper prep.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

KevinOS said:


> Ya im on my phone now so i will try and get pictures up over the next few days


no probs mate be able to give you a better answer then :thumb:


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Depending on the type of black on the car it could be neccesary that you have to paint the whole side of the car.

If its just a solid black i don't think its neccesary to paint all the side, if its a pearl black it could be difficult to match it 100%


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

james_death said:


> You need to spray a very large area to get the shade to blend fully.
> Could try wetssanding to try and stop it feeling more???
> 
> If lacquer is peeling sounds it could well have had work done before without proper prep.


why would you need to paint the whole side for something that has only affected the quarter panel.

Regardless if the cars.

3 door all you would need is to blend front door not the wing.

5 door all you would need is to blend the rear door, no need to paint front door and front wing.

Any painter should be able to blend the into just two panels, thats more than enough room for the colour to blend in. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Im not saying a whole side but it would still be a larger area than the fault area, if it was five door and the front door was at fault you would need to do half the wing and the rear door.

Sorry not saying the whole side would need doing... i should have been clearer and leave it to the tradesmen ....:wave:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Damien89 said:


> Depending on the type of black on the car it could be neccesary that you have to paint the whole side of the car.
> 
> If its just a solid black i don't think its neccesary to paint all the side, if its a pearl black it could be difficult to match it 100%


Even if it's perl black ie.

Vw black magic

Vw phantom black

Yes there may be variants/different shades, these could still be blended into two panels, I certainly would paint the whole side. Even if it was silver which is harder to blend I'd still be able to keep it on the quarter and door.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Toyally agree with Andy 2 panels max unles we are going into xirallics and candys etc 

the orange peel .....depending how bad cal be sanded flat and the adjacent panels flattened to ...this will make all panels flat and the same


----------



## KevinOS (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to get these pictures up...i had forgotten about them...heres my lovely lacquer peel anyway


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Surely if it's laquer peel "blending" is less of an issue as you aren't getting a colour match,just clear?


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks to me like it's been painted again with some bad prep.

Painting the wing and door would be the best way to blend it all as one colour.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Surely if it's laquer peel "blending" is less of an issue as you aren't getting a colour match,just clear?


Very, very difficult to sand back the lacquer edges without damaging the paint. 
And to just re-lacquer the peeled areas won't stop the rest of it peeling, because IMHO it's bad prep on a previous job. The whole area that's been re-lacquered (which could be the whole panel, and maybe the one or two adjoining either side) will need attention to prevent any similar problems in other areas that were part of the same badly prepped job.

So yes - it could be a side of car respray - if you want it to last.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

squiggs said:


> Very, very difficult to sand back the lacquer edges without damaging the paint.
> And to just re-lacquer the peeled areas won't stop the rest of it peeling, because IMHO it's bad prep on a previous job. The whole area that's been re-lacquered (which could be the whole panel, and maybe the one or two adjoining either side) will need attention to prevent any similar problems in other areas that were part of the same badly prepped job.
> 
> So yes - it could be a side of car respray - if you want it to last.


Yes understood, cheers. But what I meant was all this talk of blending, it's not like trying to match colour on half a silver door, or fading through a panel. It's clear! Surely if you know the bad repair is removed one panel will match the next! I appreciate and do not dispute that a lot may be required, just was under the assumption that to get an even "blend" would be way easier than colour, if that makes sense


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

id just paint the lower part of the quarter if it was me 

mask up to the bump strip, then blow the tiny bit in between the strip and top part of the quarter panel


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Yes understood, cheers. But what I meant was all this talk of blending, it's not like trying to match colour on half a silver door, or fading through a panel. It's clear! Surely if you know the bad repair is removed one panel will match the next! I appreciate and do not dispute that a lot may be required, just was under the assumption that to get an even "blend" would be way easier than colour, if that makes sense


As you say it's not like trying to do a silver - being black it could be restricted to one panel.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

if u blow in the damaged part , it sobviously happend due to poor previous repair/ respray, body shop myt be covering there back wanting the whole lot off hence saying paint full panel, if they went ahead and blended over previous dodgy work there in my opinion then liable for whats underneath to which may lead to further complications,?/


----------

